# Anyone getting a 3DS



## A10pex (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't see one as I was scanning the threads and was just wondering if anyone was as excited as me!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't have that kind of money. xD Barely able to afford to drive, and even then, I'm trying to cut back.


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 31, 2010)

I might
but it depends on the following...
- If there's games in the pipeline that have my interest
- If the 3DS has a service similar to DSiWare
- Better online experience


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, I will get a 3DS. The majority of the launch titles seem to be remakes or shovelware though.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

People play games for hours and 3-D can really be a head-ache.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2010)

If it can still play GBA games, then I'm fine. 

I'll probably get one when the price drops a little though. Ocarina of Time remake and possibly GS5


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe... both my DS's aren't in good shape and I skipped all the redone versions except the DS lite...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> If it can still play GBA games, then I'm fine.
> 
> I'll probably get one when the price drops a little though. Ocarina of Time remake and possibly GS5


I... highly doubt it will support GBA games. The newer DS models don't.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll probably wait about a year after its release. That way I can better evaluate the game library. Also, the possibility of a slight price drop is always good.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I... highly doubt it will support GBA games. The newer DS models don't.


 I don't think they will either, which sucks, but it would be great if they did. Though to me the DSi line seemed like a waste of money. (Especially the XL, it was larger and had more battery life, but it wasn't as portable)

It's cool and all that you can take pictures and stuff, but I really don't need all that. I just want to play my games.


----------



## Pine (Jul 31, 2010)

I might...the only DS i have is the first model (the big bulky grey one with the tiny stylus). I never owned any model after it so I may get the 3DS just to keep up with modern technology


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I might...the only DS i have is the first model (the big bulky grey one with the tiny stylus). I never owned any model after it so I may get the 3DS just to keep up with modern technology



Hehe, I have one like that in red and I never bought one after that. I also kept losing my stylus.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 31, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Hehe, I have one like that in red and I never bought one after that. I also kept losing my stylus.


I have the exact same one, I think; it came bundled with Mario Kart, right?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I have the exact same one, I think; it came bundled with Mario Kart, right?



Yes. I still play mario kart online.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2010)

Depends if any games come out for it that I absolutely must play. I may get it for Ocarina of Time, but hopefully there'll be other titles too.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 31, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> People play games for hours and 3-D can really be a head-ache.


 
That's why they put in a slider to turn the 3-D effect on and off.

@CyberFox: An improved version of DSiWare so we have quality control.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

I still have the old original model. 
Doubt I will get it that soon. Maybe eventually if games for it I would want come to it.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

Depends, probably not, unless they make games I want that are 3DS exclusive.

But if they made a 3DSXL, oh murr~


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Depends, probably not, unless they make games I want that are 3DS exclusive.
> 
> But if they made a 3DSXL, oh murr~


 Forgot to add 3DSXLi


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 31, 2010)

No need for portable game consoles, when you have the computer and _real_ consoles.  (PS3 WOOT!)


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> No need for portable game consoles, when you have the computer and _real_ consoles. (PS3 WOOT!)



But the psp is fun =(


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 31, 2010)

Probably.


----------



## Arcum (Jul 31, 2010)

Its possible... I rarely play games on my DS as it is though. The only time I would pay for it is when the normal DS games start to phase out and only 3DS games are being made (I'm going to assume they aren't going to be compatible with the graphics upgrade they are doing.)


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> No need for portable game consoles, when you have the computer and _real_ consoles.  (PS3 WOOT!)


 
Can you carry either of those around with you in a pocket or small pack? No.  Your argument fails.

I want to get one but I doubt I'll be an early adopter simply because I won't have the scratch for it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Can you carry either of those around with you in a pocket or small pack? No.  Your argument fails.


 You can carry it around, just not in your pocket. Also the case for it is more than like $15 I believe.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> You can carry it around, just not in your pocket. Also the case for it is more than like $15 I believe.


 
I was referring to his PS3/PC > DS argument.

I guess you COULD carry a PC around, yeah, but gaming laptops are fucking pricey.


----------



## Pine (Jul 31, 2010)

just like SirRob said, most of the games announced so far look like shovelware or remakes of N64 titles. They made a lot of shovelware for the Wii so I hope the 3DS doesn't get as much as a bad reputation.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 31, 2010)

Hah HAH, no.


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> just like SirRob said, most of the games announced so far look like shovelware or remakes of N64 titles. They made a lot of shovelware for the Wii so I hope the 3DS doesn't get as much as a bad reputation.


 
and for the first time, I actually don't mind that they're doing that. 

I mean you tell me the last time they did a remake of ocarina of time... it's like, for the first time, you're going to step back into what's considered the best game ever made, with a total overhaul.

as for other games, I don't mind much at all either. like animal crossing, I was ALWAYS a fan of. I'm also curious as to how that resident evil 5 game for the 3DS is going to look... :|

at first I thought the 3DS was bullshit. then I saw that it's more than just a DS with 3D functions. it's like a DS with WII powered graphics, and the scientific approach that removes the glasses... seems a lot more appropriate than a DSi


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 31, 2010)

I _possibly_ might.  I just bought a DSi XL (my first DS) like a week before they announced the 3DS, and then come E3 I was shown how much of a waste of money it was.  I'm not sure if I'll have the money to buy it right away, but it's definitely on my list of things to get, if only for the OoT remake.  I love me some Zelda.

Also:



Willow said:


> You can carry it around, just not in your pocket.  Also the case for it is more than like $15 I believe.


 
I've carried the XL in my pocket all the time.  It's just uncomfortable.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2010)

I dunno. Looks good, depends on the pricetag. Ninty's been going nuts with the hardware modification/update bit, so anyone who's been trading DS phat->DS Lite->DSi->DSi XL probably won't appreciate yet ANOTHER new DS, but it *is* actually their next handheld console, which retires the entire DS line running up to it. So realistically, anyone who had a GBA and bought a DS probably will buy a 3DS. Personally, it's a matter of when for me - I probably won't be lining up at launch, but I'll probably grab one when they're around the price of the current DS Lite/DSi line.


----------



## MaDaZi (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely, KH3D FTW


----------



## A10pex (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm just getting it for the 3D movies, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I'm just getting it for the 3D movies, forgot to mention that.


 
3D movies are stupid, they all abuse the fact that they are 3D and everyone has to do gags with things flying at the screen.

Just saying.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Aug 1, 2010)

The new Kid icarus looks amazing but right now it's just out of my price range.. I really want to try on out, though, and once there's a legit used market I feel like I'd be a dumbass not to jump on one. LOL fuckin 3D camera in there W. analog stick.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 1, 2010)

I might, or I could wait until the obvious v2.0. >.>


----------



## Fawch (Aug 1, 2010)

I definitely will! Any one have an idea when it might go up for sell?


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't (and still pretty much dont) like the normal DS due to lack of more hardcore games and way to many casual games, but the 3DS looks like it could cater to both audiences. I wont buy one immediately but I'll keep an eye out for the games that come out. Although I wish they would scrap the 3D stuff. Last time I checked things where 3D since the N64. Now it has 2 meanings.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I might, or I could wait until the obvious v2.0. >.>


 
Another reason I don't want to be an early adopter.

Early adopters get royally SCREWED most of the time, I don't know why so many people basically volunteer to be monetarily uncompensated guinea pigs for the VG industry.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Aug 2, 2010)

I was originally gonna get a DSI XL, although when I saw the 3DS is coming out not too long afterwards and it's essentially gonna be a new console to itself, I said "screw this, Im waiting for the 3DS".

So yeah.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Another reason I don't want to be an early adopter.
> 
> Early adopters get royally SCREWED most of the time, I don't know why so many people basically volunteer to be monetarily uncompensated guinea pigs for the VG industry.


 
The very reason I haven't owned a Nintendo handheld since the original Gameboy. I kinda wanted a Gameboy Advance, then they came out with Gameboy Advance SP. I kinda wanted a DS, and they've had what, a new one every 8 months? Whose drug habit are gamers funding, seriously? I'm kinda done with Nintendo anymore. If it weren't for a few (and I mean _a few_) really good games on Gamecube, I would've felt burned owning that system. Most of what I would've liked on Wii were those same games, go figure.

Something tells me Nintendo put too many eggs in too few baskets and is scrambling to recoup losses anywhere they can. 3D at home is a really cool feature that in the long run, could be worth the investment, but in a hand held seems pointless and frankly, desperate.


----------



## shard (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd like it for the N64 remakes, but I'll wait a while for it. The only reason I got a dsi when it came out was because my ds lite (the first ds I had) pretty much died. The poor thing was falling apart. But eventually I will end up getting a 3ds.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm probably going to get one mainly because I like them ;p Yeah


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The very reason I haven't owned a Nintendo handheld since the original Gameboy. I kinda wanted a Gameboy Advance, then they came out with Gameboy Advance SP. I kinda wanted a DS, and they've had what, a new one every 8 months? Whose drug habit are gamers funding, seriously? I'm kinda done with Nintendo anymore. If it weren't for a few (and I mean _a few_) really good games on Gamecube, I would've felt burned owning that system. Most of what I would've liked on Wii were those same games, go figure.
> 
> Something tells me Nintendo put too many eggs in too few baskets and is scrambling to recoup losses anywhere they can. 3D at home is a really cool feature that in the long run, could be worth the investment, but in a hand held seems pointless and frankly, desperate.


 
Seriously, a DS Lite is a good investment regardless of the other shit coming out.  It can play every DS game worth playing, is relatively cheap, has good battery life, nice screens and is nice and (relatively) small.  Ignore the DSi and XL.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Another reason I don't want to be an early adopter.
> 
> Early adopters get royally SCREWED most of the time, I don't know why so many people basically volunteer to be monetarily uncompensated guinea pigs for the VG industry.


No, they don't. The first model can play games for that platform perfectly fine. Why wait for a model that's slightly smaller or has some pointless add on?


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, they don't. The first model can play games for that platform perfectly fine. Why wait for a model that's slightly smaller or has some pointless add on?


 Xbox 360

It doesn't happen _all_ the time no, but as far as design goes, the DS Lite is better than the DS. 
Lighter screen and such.


----------



## Luca (Aug 2, 2010)

The nintendo fan deep in my empty shell of a heart is screaming for me to get it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, they don't. The first model can play games for that platform perfectly fine. Why wait for a model that's slightly smaller or has some pointless add on?


 
Along with Willow's points, early adopters also pay a premium on the hardware, up to about 100% more than those who might adopt later on. It's not really worth the bragging rights for me, but if it is for you, then go you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Well things will get cheaper over time, naturally... But the fun in buying things when they come out is that you get to talk to people about it and join in with the hype.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

After serious thought I have come to the conclusion that I have to by this under my manditory-fanboy clause.

This clause was drafted on the side of my Gamecube, written in my blood and tears, after the regret hit me of pawning off my N64.

The clause generally states that I must get everything Nintendo within reason.

The contract is binding until such events happen, such as the dissolving of the company, bankruptcy of myself, or lack of worthwhile product.

:I


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> After serious thought I have come to the conclusion that I have to by this under my manditory-fanboy clause.
> 
> This clause was drafted on the side of my Gamecube, written in my blood and tears, after the regret hit me of pawning off my N64.
> 
> ...


You signed that too, huh?


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes Nintendo anymore? I mean sure they have some pretty crappy games but usually they aren't made by nintendo themselves


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Am I the only one who likes Nintendo anymore? I mean sure they have some pretty crappy games but usually they aren't made by nintendo themselves


 
But still some of them are. I still love Nintendo, they've done wonderful things for the industry. It's just lately they seem to be getting less magical.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 3, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Am I the only one who likes Nintendo anymore? I mean sure they have some pretty crappy games but usually they aren't made by nintendo themselves



I still have my dreamcast so Ehh whatever floats your boat.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> I still have my dreamcast so Ehh whatever floats your boat.



Dreamcast is Sega


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But still some of them are. I still love Nintendo, they've done wonderful things for the industry. It's just lately they seem to be getting less magical.


They're as magical as ever.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're as magical as ever.


 
...

I have the urge to break out photoshop and make sparkly magical Miyamoto now.

And yea, the 3D thing is cool. Wish the Wii would excite me as much as it used to. :/


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 3, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Dreamcast is Sega


 I like sega still even if they dont make consoles/ crappy games like shaq fu its what floats your boat.


----------



## Milo (Aug 3, 2010)

yes... yes I am

animal crossing, zelda, kingdom hearts, and hopefully a bunch of final fantasy games.... hell yes


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Am I the only one who likes Nintendo anymore? I mean sure they have some pretty crappy games but usually they aren't made by nintendo themselves


 
I was always a Sega kid (my dad loved Sega and wouldn't buy me a Nintendo), and I feel that Nintendo's business practices have been less than stellar over the years, particularly in regard to the policy used during the NES vs Master System generation that was ruled illegal. Nintendo has never been very dear to me, and to be honest, company loyalty doesn't really get one very far. If a company has produced nothing but gems in the past and then releases a turd, you don't buy the turd because you want to "stick it out" for them. You buy from whoever else is selling a gem.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I was always a Sega kid (my dad loved Sega and wouldn't buy me a Nintendo), and I feel that Nintendo's business practices have been less than stellar over the years, particularly in regard to the policy used during the NES vs Master System generation that was ruled illegal. Nintendo has never been very dear to me, and to be honest, company loyalty doesn't really get one very far. If a company has produced nothing but gems in the past and then releases a turd, you don't buy the turd because you want to "stick it out" for them. You buy from whoever else is selling a gem.



Like I said though, they aren't the ones making the crappy games, it's people who think they can make a quick profit in the video games industry and go with the system that has sold the most and is family friendly. I guarantee you that when this PS move and Xbox kinect (How ever you spell it) it will get shovelware too.
But I will admit, I play my Xbox more then my Wii


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow... there are ignorant people in this thread.

- 3DS has DSWare services. Hell, Star Fox 64 remake is a DSWare.
- 3DS is NOT a "DS with 3D", it's actually an improved machine.
- You can turn off 3D.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 3, 2010)

Idiot posters are being Idiots.

That's not new.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 3, 2010)

OCARINA OF TIME
OCRANINA OF MIME
OCARINAOFTIEMFFFFFFFFF----- <3~

Also, I've said it before, but this is only SO GOOD because they're bringing back classics they know worked and people want. And we're forgiving them for it, I guess.

I mean, I am.
Because OCARINAOFTI--
But, still.

anotherjellypost.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

I still don't have a DSi because I was expecting something like this to happen. I'll probably wait a few months in case they release the 3DSi XL in the future.  :v


----------



## Tycho (Aug 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I was always a Sega kid (my dad loved Sega and wouldn't buy me a Nintendo), and I feel that Nintendo's business practices have been less than stellar over the years, particularly in regard to the policy used during the NES vs Master System generation that was ruled illegal. Nintendo has never been very dear to me, and to be honest, company loyalty doesn't really get one very far. If a company has produced nothing but gems in the past and then releases a turd, you don't buy the turd because you want to "stick it out" for them. You buy from whoever else is selling a gem.



Sega screwed its fans with shit like the Sega CD, the horrid 32X, and the overpriced, overhyped Saturn.  The Game Gear and the Nomad were both half-baked.  Nintendo has traditionally had excellent in-house titles to carry even its weakest consoles with.  The Dreamcast was too little too late and is as much of a hairshirt for Sega as it is a badge of honor.  They put out the best damn console for its time with some top-notch titles, but they couldn't sell enough of the things since they had alienated gamers with their past blunders.  I'm not crying for Sega.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I still don't have a DSi because I was expecting something like this to happen. I'll probably wait a few months in case they release the 3DSi XL in the future.  :v


 
You should wait forever, there's always something else down the line. :v


----------



## Tycho (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You should wait forever, there's always something else down the line. :v


 
I figure I'll wait 4-6 months after the 3DS launches.  If a newer shinier must-have version isn't being announced or hinted at by then, I'll buy the 3DS.  With the lessons they've learned from the previous DS machines I'm guessing I won't find much to complain about, really.  Battery life is my biggest concern, followed by homebrew-ability.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You should wait forever, there's always something else down the line. :v


 
Good idea! :3

Seriously though, soon after I bought the DS Lite to upgrade from my Phat DS, they brought out the DSi so I was like "fuck that I already bought a new DS", then they brought out the DSi XL and I ":|"-faced.
Good job I didn't get a DSi anyway, if I downloaded anything off the store, I wonder if I'd be able to transfer it.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 3, 2010)

I loved my DS soooo I'll probably get one eventually

I'd say I'll get one first thing but truth be told unless there's something on release I NEEEEED it's gonna have to wait... realistically I'm a poor college student barely scraping by on loans ;;;


----------



## Shireton (Aug 4, 2010)

If I get one, it'll be a while after they've been released, because it'll be cheaper, I'll know if there're many decent games out for it, and I can see if it gets a decent homebrew scene.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sega screwed its fans with shit like the Sega CD, the horrid 32X, and the overpriced, overhyped Saturn.  The Game Gear and the Nomad were both half-baked.  Nintendo has traditionally had excellent in-house titles to carry even its weakest consoles with.  The Dreamcast was too little too late and is as much of a hairshirt for Sega as it is a badge of honor.  They put out the best damn console for its time with some top-notch titles, but they couldn't sell enough of the things since they had alienated gamers with their past blunders.  I'm not crying for Sega.


 
Nintendo's had its share of blunders, too, including the Virtual Boy (who doesn't see that coming?), all the different iterations of the same consoles from the Gameboy on through to the current DS line (I consider that a blunder anyway), direct responsibility for the creation of Sony's PlayStation... I won't cry when they go under, either. Point is, you abandon ship when the product is bad. I didn't stick through with Sega on the 32X or Sega CD or Saturn, and I won't stick through with Nintendo if they start releasing polished turds.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Another reason I don't want to be an early adopter.
> 
> Early adopters get royally SCREWED most of the time, I don't know why so many people basically volunteer to be monetarily uncompensated guinea pigs for the VG industry.


 
Maybe that's because if people all held out on the 3DS and said they were waiting for the new version, they wouldn't be able to know what the complaints *ARE* or what areas had room for improvement?


Also...you know the Sega CD wasn't as bad as people say it was. It had several good games, not just Sonic CD and Lunar. There was actually way more thought put into the Sega CD as opposed to the 32X, which was pretty much hastily rushed out the door when people were waiting for the Saturn. 

Also, you have to mention Bernie Stolar. What kind of dipshit tells people to stop developing for a system (ignoring all games in progress) after blocking several good games with draconian policies, scaring away third party developers, and expecting them to be on board for the Dreamcast?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also...you know the Sega CD wasn't as bad as people say it was. It had several good games, not just Sonic CD and Lunar. There was actually way more thought put into the Sega CD as opposed to the 32X, which was pretty much hastily rushed out the door when people were waiting for the Saturn.



OK, I have to admit that the Sega CD wasn't all bad.  It was marginal.  If you had one and didn't have Sonic CD, though, you were out of your mind.  The memory of Night Trap, Sewer Shark, etc. lingers, though. 



Digitalpotato said:


> Also, you have to mention Bernie Stolar. What kind of dipshit tells people to stop developing for a system (ignoring all games in progress) after blocking several good games with draconian policies, scaring away third party developers, and expecting them to be on board for the Dreamcast?


 
Couldn't remember the man's name, but yeah, him too.



Runefox said:


> Nintendo's had its share of blunders, too, including the Virtual Boy (who doesn't see that coming?), all the different iterations of the same consoles from the Gameboy on through to the current DS line (I consider that a blunder anyway), direct responsibility for the creation of Sony's PlayStation... I won't cry when they go under, either. Point is, you abandon ship when the product is bad. I didn't stick through with Sega on the 32X or Sega CD or Saturn, and I won't stick through with Nintendo if they start releasing polished turds.



Oh man, the Virtual Boy was horrid.  Play tennis with Mario and friends in the fiery bowels of hell! And kill your eyes while you're at it! Hard not to look like an idiot while playing the thing, too.  Personally, the entire Game Boy line IMO has been pretty damn solid even if it WAS constantly playing the upgrade game.  (There was that retarded Game Boy camera thing though, what a waste).  The DSi and its XL incarnations are pretty pointless, I agree - the XLs don't give any boost to resolution, they just make the screen bigger, and the idiot camera gadget and the omission of the GBA slot were heinous mistakes IMO.  The creation of the PlayStation will probably always be the greatest hairshirt in VG business history (at least for Nintendo), but ultimately it was beneficial to gamers.  But I personally think the DS has been one of the better things to happen to portable gaming.  Better than the coulda-woulda-shoulda-been PSP IMO (and the wretched PSP Go) unless you want to talk about homebrew.  The debate over how bad the Gamecube and the Wii may or may not be... I dunno.  Neither one had the stellar sales of its competitors but they both have decent game libraries and have MADE Nintendo money rather than been a moneysink like the PS3 and 360 have been (though the 360 has turned around I hear).


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 4, 2010)

I would probably get one when the price is right and any bugs might be worked out.  It'll be an upgrade to the DS Phat version I'm playing with right now.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised I'm the only one freaking out by this news.  Vidya games? In '3D-3D'? ..and a sequel to Kid Icarus? Materialistic stuff like this makes me love living in the future.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2010)

i plan to go to the gamescom, europes biggest gaming convention, on august 19th and 20th. i hope they give people the chance to test the 3DS there! if they do (and if i get to test it) ill post my impressions here^^


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Nah, I want to upgrade to a DSi.

only if it has the ability to play Gameboy advanced games.

I NEED MY POKEYMON, BRO.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe I might, not very likely but might because it does look nice and not very sure if I can keep my DSi shop games in that or heck if it plays regular DS games. That and Golden Sun~ I want to paly that new Golden Sun <3



> No need for portable game consoles, when you have the computer and _real_ consoles.  (PS3 WOOT!)


I hate people like this, only because all the recent consoles have their flaws and they act like one of them is the god tier of the three consoles. But silly fanboy, tiers are for queers. 

Plus yeah know, what good is playing a home console if it stays at _home?_ What will you do when your bored on the go?


----------



## Acharky (Aug 9, 2010)

I know I want one. I really friggen want one! When I get one is the big question.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 11, 2010)

You guys can't resist a 3DS remake of Ocarina of Time, confirmed! WHAAAT


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> You guys can't resist a 3DS remake of Ocarina of Time, confirmed! WHAAAT


 
I totally couldn't...

'cept for I like Majora's Mask better. :T


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm actually going to be selling my DS...and not buy a 3DS. Might buy me a good G1 Transformer though.


----------



## dogski (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm totally getting one for the remake of OoT. Can't wait to nostalgia in 3D. B]


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm planning on getting the ex one for his birthday.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 11, 2010)

New Rsident Evil? *fap fap fap* oh god yes :3


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2010)

I heard from a friend who went to E3 that its Freaking amazing. But he also said that one side effect is that it Irritates the eyes


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 11, 2010)

Crusader Mike said:


> I heard from a friend who went to E3 that its Freaking amazing. But he also said that one side effect is that it Irritates the eyes


 
even if i have to wait 6 hours in line, i dont care! ill try that thing at gamescom! X3
im not too excited about the ocarina of time remake though... i mean, i have the original version and master quest on my gamecube, i dont really need the same game a third time. but the other games they announced sound hella awesome!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm actually going to be selling my DS...and not buy a 3DS. Might buy me a good G1 Transformer though.


 
Wazzat, one of those super-flashy smartphones?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wazzat, one of those super-flashy smartphones?


 
or maybe this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers:_Generation_1






i think id sell my DS for that, too :B


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> or maybe this?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers:_Generation_1
> 
> 
> ...


 Gold plated
Somebody has a small dick...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2010)

OK, mecha is awesome and Transformers are awesome but no.  Just no.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> or maybe this?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers:_Generation_1
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are awesome, but I was thinking more of the Seekers (Starscream, Skywarp, Dirge, Thundercracker, Thrust, and Ramjet), albeit a DS could only buy one of those :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 13, 2010)

oh BALLS! they are not showing the 3DS at the gamescom >:T i would have loved to check it out there...
oh well, at least that means i dont have to waste a full day waiting in line to test that thing! XD


----------



## mycrylinda (Aug 16, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I still have the old original model.
> Doubt I will get it that soon. Maybe eventually if games for it I would want come to it.


 Depends, probably not, unless they make games I want that are 3DS exclusive.

But if they made a 3DSXL, oh murr~


----------



## CinnamonApples (Aug 16, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> No need for portable game consoles, when you have the computer and _real_ consoles.  (PS3 WOOT!)


 
The Japanese market says otherwise.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the 3DS is coming in the XL size.... by just looking at it.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

the 3DS looks pretty cash, but i dont think i want to get it.. i guess id have to get a hands on look at it..?


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got esotropia, and I can't make 3D work, so there goes the system's main gimmick.  Also, I still have all my old consoles (N64, GCN, PS1, PS2, PS3...) so there's not much they could rerelease that I wouldn't otherwise be able to play for its original system if I scour the local used game shops hard enough (with the exception of old Sega titles.)  Think I'll be keeping my "phat" DS for now.


----------

